
Patent troll lawyers are sons of East Texas judges - ndesaulniers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG9UMMq2dz4
======
probably_wrong
I'm on mobile, so I can't watch the video. However, if it is the one that I
think it is, didn't that judge retire already?

Not that it makes the situation any better, but at least would require a "sons
of former judge" in the title

 _Edit:_ Yup, John Ward retired in 2011[1] and Leonard Davis retired in May
2015... to join an IP law firm[2].

[1] [http://www.wsfirm.com/attorneys/t-john-
ward/](http://www.wsfirm.com/attorneys/t-john-ward/) [2]
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/east-texas-
judge-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/east-texas-judge-who-
oversaw-1700-patent-cases-joins-biggest-ip-law-firm/)

------
Keverw
Sounds like a conflict of interest. Why is a son allowed to be a lawyer where
their dad is also a judge in the same jurisdiction? There should be another
judge stepping in when so closely related to be fair.

Just like how the president can't be from any other country in case they had
to attack their own country.

------
teh_klev
From a couple of months ago by Austin Meyer (the chap in the video above):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11862476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11862476)

